# RAF Thurleigh - March 2012



## UrbanX (Mar 12, 2012)

Probably most famous as being the home of the government scrap page scheme. You’ve probably seen the sensational aerial photos or the airfield covered in cars, most of which seem far from ‘scrap’. 

But beyond this, there is a rotting RAF base: peely paint heaven, my natural habitat. 

















You can look on Google or Wiki for the full history, but for now lets get on with the photos. 











There isn’t any graffiti, just pure decay. An urbexers dream…





















Mossy floors! 










Lush corridors: 















Soap dispenser:










Unbroken mirror:


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 12, 2012)

Shite that last one scared the crap out of me  nice shots bud here are a few of mine from that trip....


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice work boys.. wish I could've been with you on this one.


----------



## MD (Mar 12, 2012)

i love splooring here 
no chance of reaching the control tower ? 
great shots btw


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 12, 2012)

The have restrung the whole fence line that side, we found a gap for the RAE buildings but the rest looks a little tighter than my last visit...  shame as I really wanted to see the tower


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 12, 2012)

Brilliant photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 12, 2012)

Whoa! Nice photos there bud! 
We weren't 100% determined on the tower either: it was very rainy, and we had other sites. Loved how decayed it was


----------



## a_little_feisty (Mar 12, 2012)

Great pics both . . . this was one of the first places I ever explored and still a firm favourite . . . it really is peely paint heaven, love it!


----------

